# Re-scaped my in wall 75gal



## bluepitbullz (May 14, 2007)

Let me know what u think... the first 3 pics are before and the next 3 are after...

BEFORE




























AFTER


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i like it much better....not all one flat level wich looks nice...and the water looks a hundred percent clearer btw :thumb:


----------



## bluepitbullz (May 14, 2007)

yea that was feeding time... flakes


----------



## @nt!x (Feb 9, 2009)

looks better for sure.


----------



## Robel2008 (Feb 19, 2009)

Fish wall build DIY Projects and Ideas. ... Ok, so, in conjuntion with my giant 
sump thread, this is the plan for the basement. ... First, I scraped out allll 
the old silicone, cleaned the inside really well and resealed the entire tank. 
.... The 40 gal brackish is now a 75gal, and I'm liking it a lot better.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I think the rocks look better now and the fish probably like it better too because it looks like there's some caves now :thumb: .


----------



## bacondaddy (Dec 6, 2007)

hey rebel. what kind of silicone did you use to seal your tank? brand and type please. i'm trying to find something to reseal my tank and i'm having no luck


----------



## TheLaxPlayer (Dec 21, 2003)

bacondaddy said:


> hey rebel. what kind of silicone did you use to seal your tank? brand and type please. i'm trying to find something to reseal my tank and i'm having no luck


I believe GE Silicone I is usually recommended here. Do not use Silicone II as it has added chemicals which are toxic for your fish.

Check Home Depot or Lowes, they'll have it.


----------

